# Replacing Air Switch in Steam Shower



## Designing Fun (Mar 13, 2009)

The hose came off the air switch in our steam shower. We can still access the tubing through our basement since that is where the steam unit is located. We can 'fish' the tubing back up through the wall to the steam shower once we take the switch off, but it looks like I will lose the back of the air switch into the wall when I unscrew it. I do not have access to the inside of the wall... just to the basement below where the tubing has fallen to. Any suggestions for how to get this fixed? Do I have to essentially 'glue' the air switch back onto the hole of the shower since I can't reach the back side?

Many Thanks!!!!


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome Fun:
There should be a framing member behind the switch to keep it from shoving into the wall. If you could get some construction adhesive between the switch and the framing member it should hold very well.
Otherwise, there should be a trim piece that screws onto the front of the switch and may be all that has ever held the switch.
Glenn


----------

